

Startl: Startup Implementation Language - alhenaworks
http://assembly.com/startl

======
alhenaworks
It will be a domain specific language where writing "livelistr = craigslist +
socialcam" results in a new product called livelistr consisting of all
permutation of the api's of craigslist and socialcam being depolyed to the
web.

I came up with it by brainstorming start up ideas that consisted of
compositions of other existing products, and recognizing that mvp's for these
ideas could be hacked together by wiring up the api's of the constituents in
some way.

It will make money by charging a fee to deploy the resulting products to the
web.

It's awesome because it allows anyone with a startup idea to be an
entrepreneur without needing to learn to code.

No similar products exist.

I will write the software that figures out what products the users are trying
to compose, maps their api's, permutates them, and generates a product ready
to be tested.

